# Burrs!!!!!



## Megora

Do you have a slicker brush? 

You can also use a detangler or oil to loosen up the burrs. 

If your dog's coat is very thick and matted around the burrs, you can use a seam ripper, but that and scissors would be my last resort. Otherwise, our collie would be bald by now (every time he goes outside, he gets burrs, pine needles and leaves caught up in his skirts).


----------



## Phoebe's mom

Yes I have most brushes but nothing works really well and they don't really sit still while it is happening!! They want to help and start pulling them out and eating them. So frustrating.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My dog is missing a big chunk of his tail because he had like 50 of them in one huge bunch and I could NOT get them out without cutting them out.

Burrs are aweful!


----------



## Phoebe's mom

I very much dislike nature for making burr trees. Dogs are not the enemy!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm pickin' them off my fleece PJ pants as we speak... my fault for wearing my PJs outside haha.


----------



## Phoebe's mom

I have them all over my lululemon pants and all over the back of the car. The dogs of course are deburred though. Sheesh!


----------



## gldnboys

I find the easiest way to remove burrs is to break them up, then brush/comb them out of the dog's fur. A pair of pliers works great for this - just press on the burr until it breaks. Once they're broken up, they no longer have those barbs all the way around, and it keeps them from getting further ensnared in the fur. They are then pretty easy to brush out. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Phoebe's mom

gldnboys said:


> I find the easiest way to remove burrs is to break them up, then brush/comb them out of the dog's fur. A pair of pliers works great for this - just press on the burr until it breaks. Once they're broken up, they no longer have those barbs all the way around, and it keeps them from getting further ensnared in the fur. They are then pretty easy to brush out.
> 
> Hope this helps!


If they are clumped together I just grab all and take them out fast but the ones that are not as easy I do break them down but it is still a pain!! I just hate burrs in general


----------



## bioteach

Is it possible to make or buy a lightweight jacket of sorts for your dogs to wear when you go out walking? You could use an old sock attached to the back of the little jacket for the tail. That way, you could brush the burrs off of the jacket and you and your dog won't have to endure the misery of burr removal. They make little booties too!


----------



## Phoebe's mom

That is smart! We have light weight rain coats that we could put on them. It is just difficult when they go swimming. We could keep their life jackets on? extra padding for wrestling also.


----------



## Aislinn

There's a product called 'The Stuff' that I used to use on my rough collie when I sent her in to pull up the sheep. It's not good to have on all the time, but it really helps with keeping the burrs from sticking too bad and to get them out.


----------



## Ithaca

*Burrs are like the Wicked Witch of the West*

I am surprised. I just read this thread and expected everyone to give the same trick: mine! But I don't see it anywhere. 

My trick is to get the burrs wet. For some reason I find that burrs loose most of their resistance when they are wet. They will come appart when you pull them but at least they will come. 

I go into the woods with Poppy almost everyday and she sometimes comes back with lots of burrs in ther tail and chest. She gets very muddy as well so a quick rinse if often required when we get home. And the burrs go down the drain rather easily!


----------



## sterregold

We do field training, and hunt pheassnt and grouse, so lots of experience with burrs here! I pretreat their furnishings before we go out in the bush with Show Sheen, or The Stuff, or silicone shine spray from the human hair aisle.

When we get back, if the dog is dry I use cornstarch. Dump it on the burr, work it in and then use a slicker bruch to work the burr out. If the dog is wet, I use Cowboy Magic Detangler work it into the burr and then gently pull the hair apart until I can get the burr out and clean it out with the slicker brush. This even works on the nasty, tiny triangular little green burrs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ugh. I hate burrs! I usually go at them the way you brush knots out of a little girl's hair. Take a section and hold the fur above the burr so you are not pulling skin when you tug. And then use a comb slowly to work it out. Thankfully, I have a very patient dog who will sit through this. I try to tackle different areas of her body as I go (a bit with the tail, a bit on the tummy, a bit on the leg feathers then repeat) in case on part is getting too sensitive.


----------



## Phoebe's mom

I had to shave Cap's tail. He looks like an Afghan Hound now. He will have to be in hiding for a couple weeks. Only going out at night. He is too embarrassed.


----------

